# Anyone knows of any company that do metal prints and also offers white-label fulfilment?



## LDD (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm looking for such a company. White label as in, they print, pack, bill and ship under my brand. I've seen a few that does metal prints but most don't offer white label fulfilment.

Tks!
LDD


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

LDD said:


> I'm looking for such a company. White label as in, they print, pack, bill and ship under my brand. I've seen a few that does metal prints but most don't offer white label fulfilment.
> 
> Tks!
> LDD


What is it you need fulfilled?


----------



## LDD (Sep 7, 2013)

Mainly the printing, packing, delivery etc.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

I was referring to the product rather than the process.


----------

